# Phosphates



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Ho do you effectively control/lower phosphates?
I read on line that phosphate levels should be kept at .05 ppm?
I do weekly 75% wc and I still have 1 to 1.5 ppm phosphate level. This is contributing unwanted algae on my rocks.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I'm not positive if this will help but it can be a start. It sounds like your water is high in phosphates. Check with you local water company and see, or test your tap. I have that problem and after some research I found out that the local water company adds phosphates to counteract lead. So I went ahead and bought a brita filter for the house and bam algae all but stopped. I do like a little algae for the natrual look.

try doing smaller water changes. 
Get a phosphate reactor ( dunno how helpful)
Get a brita filter (helped me on that level)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the phosphate level in your tap water?


----------

